# Food Safety News - 05/16/2021



## daveomak.fs (May 16, 2021)

*Austria checks raw milk, meat and honey compliance*
By News Desk on May 16, 2021 12:03 am Austrian officials have published results of different checks on raw milk, for antimicrobial resistance in meat and as part of Operation Opson. A check on raw, unpasteurized milk looked at its microbiological status and for residues of cleaning agents. A total of 73 samples from across the country were taken and 23 were non-compliant. Austria’s... Continue Reading


*IAFP 2021 offers in-person and virtual attendance options*
By News Desk on May 16, 2021 12:01 am This year’s International Association for Food Protection Annual Meeting will be held both at the Phoenix (AZ) Convention Center and virtually for those unable to travel, July 18-21. Attendees will join thousands of food safety professionals from around the world for three days of sharing, learning and networking. Attendees range from academics to industry professionals... Continue Reading


*Federal officials warn public about illegally imported catfish from Brazil*
By News Desk on May 15, 2021 04:20 pm Federal officials are warning the public to check their freezers for certain frozen catfish products after U.S. smuggling officials found they had been imported from Brazil. Brazil is not eligible to export fish of the Siluriformes family to the United States, according to the warning from the USDA’s Food Safety and Inspection Service. A recall... Continue Reading


*Public health officials urge consumers to check for yogurt linked to outbreak*
By News Desk on May 15, 2021 02:02 pm Washington State public health officials today announced a likely link between PCC Community Market brand organic yogurt and an E. Coli outbreak that is hitting children hard. The yogurt is produced by Pure Eire Dairy. “The outbreak now includes 11 confirmed cases, including six children under the age of 10, infected with bacteria that have... Continue Reading


*Officials continue to investigate outbreak of unknown origin in New Jersey*
By News Desk on May 15, 2021 01:50 pm County officials have allowed a New Jersey restaurant to reopen even though it is linked to an unresolved foodborne illness outbreak that has sickened almost 150 people. The owners of Roma Pizza and Stellato Ristorante said in a Facebook post that they are cooperating with public health officials. The restaurant is located in Berlin Township.... Continue Reading


----------

